# Principiantes > Primeros pasos en la magia >  Perdonnnn!!

## Oscar-Master

Perdonen seme paso con las prisas, el numero que yo cito es este, http://es.youtube.com/watch?v=tE7dLR0cyYA
ese es hacer aparecer una rosa con papel flash, queria saber si hay algun sitio donde aprenderlo,osea de qe manera aprenderlo, aunque ya tengo mis ideas de como se hace pero no estoy seguro, bueno queria saber donde aprenderlo y tambien si puede llegar a ser peligroso,un saludo espero sus respuestas.

Un saludo

----------

